# Ball flight



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

A pro at a local course told me; if you know what the ball did during flight you can analyze your swing. Yesterday I had a great day playing the front nine, but on the back nine my shots, just woods, start drifting right. I thought I had the club openand never was able to adjust or correct the ball flight. This morning I'm thinking I may have been leading with my hands. :dunno:

Anyone want to throw in their opinion or best guess. I'm playing again tomorrow.


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

If you're hitting the ball any considerable distance and it's still going right, you're probably not releasing the club enough through impact. I know that when I want to hit a big fade I try to feel like I'm holding on to the club just a split second longer through impact to leave the face open.

I could be totally wrong about your problem and you might be doing something else wrong/differently. Try checking your fundamentals and see what you think is wrong/different. A weaker grip tends to fade the ball, a stronger grip a draw. If your stance is open and your swinging along your feet line, you will hit the ball right a lot of times. Check your fundamentals.

One of the most admirable traits of Tiger Woods's golf game is that EVERYTHING is built around solid fundamentals. Anytime he makes a swing change, it's to correct a flaw in his fundamentals.

Good luck.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

WindyDayz said:


> If you're hitting the ball any considerable distance and it's still going right, you're probably not releasing the club enough through impact. I know that when I want to hit a big fade I try to feel like I'm holding on to the club just a split second longer through impact to leave the face open.
> 
> I could be totally wrong about your problem and you might be doing something else wrong/differently. Try checking your fundamentals and see what you think is wrong/different. A weaker grip tends to fade the ball, a stronger grip a draw. If your stance is open and your swinging along your feet line, you will hit the ball right a lot of times. Check your fundamentals.
> 
> ...


Today I hit the woods straight every thing else went right straight to s**t. it was like I never played before, but I did have fun laughing at the comedy of errors.


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

broken tee said:


> Today I hit the woods straight every thing else went right straight to s**t. it was like I never played before, but I did have fun laughing at the comedy of errors.


I know how that is. The other day I 3 putted 6 times, and missed a ton of greens. The entire round however, I was virtually flawless off the tee.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

You are on the right tract by being able to laugh over errant ball flights. I know when I hit them, it's like "where did that ugly thing come from", and go on to my next shot. You can be a serious player, but you should not take the game to serious. Once a poor shot get your blood pressure up, you are almost assured of hitting another poor shot. Anger robs the gofer of the relaxing, tension free swing required to play the game. 

For the sake of curiosity, what swing change did you make that took care of the wood shots on the second round.? Did you apply this swing change to your irons? 

Your pro is a smart man by saying that a golfer's ball flight can help them understand their swing flaws during a round of golf. Knowing what causes these errant ball flights can help the golfer make on course corrections to their swing to help save one's score during a round. The gofer who gets into and stays in a "swing funk" during a round is not going to have much fun. Of course the reverse is true when the golfer hits a great shot, as planned. They know what they did right. 


broken tee said:


> Today I hit the woods straight every thing else went right straight to s**t. it was like I never played before, but I did have fun laughing at the comedy of errors.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I got more on the balls of the feet for a better hip rotation. I was starting late therefore the hands were leading the club head. the irons were stupid quirks such as picking the head up , no follow through, alienment just not establishing the basics for a good golf swing and the biggest problem was over gripping the club. I should have left finger imprints on those irons I was squezzing so hard.

I had fun, so what, there is next time.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I tend to play a fade most of the time, so figuring out my push fade on the back nine was something my pro figured out pretty easily. I wonder if it might be the same thing in your case... Can you say whether you got tired?

Admittedly, I'm out of shape, but that's about to change out of medical necessity and more on that later. In short, as I get tired, I start coming over the top and with the clubface open, causing a push fade and as I get tireder, a push slice.

Just a thought.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I tend to play a fade most of the time, so figuring out my push fade on the back nine was something my pro figured out pretty easily. I wonder if it might be the same thing in your case... Can you say whether you got tired?
> 
> Admittedly, I'm out of shape, but that's about to change out of medical necessity and more on that later. In short, as I get tired, I start coming over the top and with the clubface open, causing a push fade and as I get tireder, a push slice.
> 
> Just a thought.


That is a very good thought, because it was higher altitude and two different courses. Yes, I'm definitely out of shapeI need to go through boot camp again.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It's Simple Your Bob!!!!!!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> It's Simple Your Bob!!!!!!


Oh! you are are so correct. I am Bob. A Bob of integrity, honesty, character. A Bob to believe in and admired. a pillar of humility and a placebo of greatness.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

and you do make me laugh!


----------

